# Slow growers



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Was curious if anyone could bring some slow growers to the meeting. I had some stuff but it all died with my Co2 issues. I have a bunch of fast stuff like water sprite and cabamba, but could use some stuff with more color that isnt so mantinace intensive (twice a week) 

Thanks


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Sean,

See my posting "Plants for January Meeting". There may be some of interest.


----------

